# Go-to staples for Carbs?



## BrutesorGods (May 16, 2018)

Hey guys. I am 190 lbs (12-13% bf just guessing) looking to lean up just a bit and have never been able to nail down my diet just right. I am working out 2x a day many days (but, otherwise, I work a desk job and am quite lazy)

My daily diet "goal": 2600 KCal, shooting for 40% carb, 30% carb, 30% protein (not sure if this is ideal)

Anyway, my main carb sources are figs/bananas (if i'm about to workout) or white rice and sweet potatoes and usually if I miss certain meals due to work I end up with the macros below (always over on fat and way under on carbs). Most easy-to-get carb sources that I know of are garbage. What are your go-to (relatively healthy) carb sources?


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 16, 2018)

btw all that excess protein and fat mainly came from a gigantic spinach/walnut/cranberry salad with double chicken I'm quite fond of.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2018)

rice works fine for me and is a so incredibly simple with a quality rice cooker. Grill 5# or more of chicken at once, portion it all up with plain rice. Then keep several different flavors of marinade in the fridge so you can change things up whenever you want.


----------



## Robdjents (May 16, 2018)

basmati rice cooked in the instant pot..amazing!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2018)

mountain dew and pop tarts


----------



## motown1002 (May 16, 2018)

I cook Jasmine Rice in my cooker.  Red potatoes are also good.  Morning I eat oats or Cream of Rice.  Post workout carb is vitargo.


----------



## BRICKS (May 16, 2018)

Rice, potatoes, oatmeal.


----------



## snake (May 16, 2018)

Potatoes or rice with my evening meal pretzels during the day and some carbs in my yogurt.

I don't try to load up before my work outs. Your storing enough in your muscles and liver to get you though any workout. There's about 2,000 calories stored for on demand use; you're not burning through that with a normal weight training workout.


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> mountain dew and pop tarts



And that’s why you don’t get abs.....:32 (17):


----------



## motown1002 (May 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> And that’s why you don’t get abs.....:32 (17):



Gibs don't want abs.....   LOL


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Gibs don't want abs.....   LOL



Lol...not everyone wants to do the work..all good hahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

And it’s sad how chicken is what is thought the MAIN protein..I never even ate it!!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...not everyone wants to do the work..all good hahahaha



yea cause i don't put in an insane amount of work. gtfoh


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yea cause i don't put in an insane amount of work. gtfoh



Life style baby.......


----------



## Beezy (May 17, 2018)

BrutesorGods said:


> Hey guys. I am 190 lbs (12-13% bf just guessing) looking to lean up just a bit and have never been able to nail down my diet just right. I am working out 2x a day many days (but, otherwise, I work a desk job and am quite lazy)
> 
> My daily diet "goal": 2600 KCal, shooting for 40% carb, 30% carb, 30% protein (not sure if this is ideal)
> 
> Anyway, my main carb sources are figs/bananas (if i'm about to workout) or white rice and sweet potatoes and usually if I miss certain meals due to work I end up with the macros below (always over on fat and way under on carbs). Most easy-to-get carb sources that I know of are garbage. What are your go-to (relatively healthy) carb sources?



How tall are you?


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 17, 2018)

Beezy said:


> How tall are you?


I'm 5'10" .


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 17, 2018)

Pretzels were an interesting one and I'll probably try Vitargo. I may try oats again but somethin about em. Could be in my head but I seem to bloat up on oats.

I did do better today but was still over on fat and under on carbs. Basically sounds like I just need to ****in plan better for those busy days. I also may try simply cutting back a little more on fat where I can. 2 eggs in the morning instead of 3, less nuts, etc.


----------



## Beezy (May 17, 2018)

BrutesorGods said:


> I'm 5'10" .



At 5’10”,  190Lbs and 12% body fat you’re around 167 lean. You either have the smallest bones ever, or not much muscle at all.
 I believe you would have more fun adding muscle than burning fat. You’ll be surprised how much leaner you look with pecs and traps.


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 17, 2018)

Beezy said:


> At 5’10”,  190Lbs and 12% body fat you’re around 167 lean. You either have the smallest bones ever, or not much muscle at all.
> I believe you would have more fun adding muscle than burning fat. You’ll be surprised how much leaner you look with pecs and traps.



That is probably fair. Now you got me looking for my DXA scan results I got last year and can't find anywhere. I think I'm a bit lower than that but It doesn't change my macros or calorie count by much, no? My gains lately have been quite good without any extra gear. (provided I get my carbs in). What BF% would you "bulk" to before cutting back? I used to be ~120 lbs overweight so I have a bit of a fat phobia heh


----------



## Beezy (May 17, 2018)

BrutesorGods said:


> That is probably fair. Now you got me looking for my DXA scan results I got last year and can't find anywhere. I think I'm a bit lower than that but It doesn't change my macros or calorie count by much, no? My gains lately have been quite good without any extra gear. (provided I get my carbs in). What BF% would you "bulk" to before cutting back? I used to be ~120 lbs overweight so I have a bit of a fat phobia heh



10% over your tdee with 200g protein/day. 
Cut down to four or five heavy lifting sessions a week. You won’t get fat at that rate and you will probably bulk fairly fast.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 17, 2018)

A couple cold ones give me some good carbs


----------



## Leatherhead (May 17, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I cook Jasmine Rice in my cooker.  Red potatoes are also good.  Morning I eat oats or Cream of Rice.  Post workout carb is vitargo.


Exactly where I get mine from!


----------



## Jaydub (May 17, 2018)

I like oats mixed in my smoothies. Rice for meals. I agree with Beezy though. Increase that protein intake, and hit the gym hard, not necessarily as often, gain that muscle and you'll look leaner. Which is what you're after anyway.


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2018)

I only eat yuka root.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2018)

I tend to go there more for office supplies - pens and post-it notes and printer cartridges and shit.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 19, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> I tend to go there more for office supplies - pens and post-it notes and printer cartridges and shit.



I buy my staples there


----------

